# Help Me Decide What to Make



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm working on a project now that I should finish soon...

I've realized that I don't have enough men's costumes. Mr. W already has a Jack the Ripper styled cloak and a vampire cape ; I don't know what to make next.

I'm asking for some ideas!!!!!

So, hypothetically speaking, if you were really into Halloween and costumes :googly: what would you like to have (If you're a guy - for yourself; if a lady - what would you like to see your SO wearing?)

I've taken the liberty to do a little poll. Please give me your ideas and include details, embellishments, etc!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the Butler idea we talked about a few weeks ago for the Alfred bust I made, so I gotta go with that.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I went Butler as well. Think Mr. Belevedere on a bad day! (shudder)


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Zombie/Mummy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I picked "Butler" also.
Thinking more like a care taker twist, old and worn, tattered and dirty.

Like a "dirty lurch" character.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd like to see a mummy, I need some inspiration for this years costume


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Vampire!!!! 

Vampires are hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I picked Night Stalker. There are just soooo many characters you can do with a good top hat and coat. You can re-use it differently every year. Vampire, Jekyl and Hyde, ringmaster/carnival announcer, skeleton/zombie, voo-doo priest, phantom, or a cultured, sophisticated man about town. Hit it!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I have to vote other. I am working on a new costume for this year while my vision is difficult to relay it is a tux with tails cane odd sized hat. However, I have yet to pick the color or material. Something of a combination of jack the ripper, The mad Hatter and Dracula (Lagosse)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Buler methinks. We had someone join recently and did a wonderful stage make-up as a butler in the make-up section. Plus, it's different enough frm the cloak.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOh i like the butler idea. Anything that gets a man in a costume that means he has to wait on me is my kind of costume.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Well what does mr. W say? I voted for the night stalker because as mentioned you could use the costume for different looks. But they all sound cool. I found a real swallow tailed coat from 1920 for 40$ at a thrift shop a few years ago. It has managed to make it into many Halloween looks for me.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

For some reason I can't vote...but if I could (lol)....I would vote for other. I would love to see an awesome warlock/necromancer costume. I'm thinking an awesome bone-plated chest piece, skull studded shoulder pads, long cloak, loin cloth, sexy helm...I think I need a cold shower now...lol, seriously, a really awesome cloak with skull studded shoulders would fit into alot of different catergories and just looks so killer. (pardon the pun!)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! There are lots of great ideas!!!!!! Thanks so much for all of the input!

Everybody has a lot of great ideas and details, and many ideas can be more than one thing.

A butler seems particularly popular. It'll be interesting to see if there are more ideas!

Thanks again!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

While I have a particular need for a Grim Reaper costume the idea of a Night Stalker costume appeals to me greatly. So unofficially put me down for a Night Stalker.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cowboy..gunslinger..caretaker...Bartender of the early days...

ps. you could use that cape you just made for a phantom of the opera costume.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How does Tony look in a dress?


----------

